# Hot spots on a dog.



## Terry (Aug 1, 2011)

Our one dog is a blue heeler. She's elderly, and this year has developed a couple of hot spots. She had fleas, and started scratching. I gave them all a good flea bath, then a couple of days after, put the flea drops on. They're all fine but her. She has a couple of patches of hair off and it's hot. Before I got slathering stuff on it, I would like to hear from people that had success with something.

Thank you from Zip(pic below)....


----------



## Goatherd (Aug 1, 2011)

I use Betagen Topical Spray (Gentamicin Sulfate with Betamethasone Valerate) by Phoenix Pharmaceutical, Inc.
Got it at my vet's office, but not a prescription.  Works great on hot spots and you will see comfort and improvement within a day.


----------



## Terry (Aug 1, 2011)

Goatherd said:
			
		

> I use Betagen Topical Spray (Gentamicin Sulfate with Betamethasone Valerate) by Phoenix Pharmaceutical, Inc.
> Got it at my vet's office, but not a prescription.  Works great on hot spots and you will see comfort and improvement within a day.


Ok Thank you.

I am hoping to hear of some home-made remadies as well. I'm stuck without a vehicle most days lately, and have alot of things on hand. Someone told me about using tea tree oil somehow. She couldn't recall the whole recipe.


----------



## redtailgal (Aug 1, 2011)

m


----------



## Terry (Aug 1, 2011)

Thank you Redtail. I'll try this. I have been washing it. Makes her feel better. She's not just pretty. She's a smart girl too!


----------



## PattySh (Aug 2, 2011)

Sulfodene works great.  Dries the spots right up and takes the itch away. Apply with a cotton ball 2X day. You can get it at pet stores and I've seen it at Walmart in the pet section. I had a boxer years ago and he had hot spots bad. He was allergic to grass in the spring!(It's a yellow liquid in a  small clear bottle)


----------



## Terry (Aug 2, 2011)

Thank you Patty. If I can't come up with something to mix-up at home, I'll have to go get something.

 I was wondering about mixing up povidone-iodine solution{betadine} 10% & tea tree oil, to kill the bacteria on the hot spots. 

Anyone??


----------



## Terry (Aug 2, 2011)

I also have some neem oil dog shampoo I am treating this with. A friend of mine used to make this stuff, but she passed away. She's sadly missed!

Read about neem oil. You might want some for your animals, including goats. It's the chem-free solution to alot of things.

http://neemtreefarms.com/which-best-neem-leaf-neem-bark-a-31.html


----------



## Goatherd (Aug 2, 2011)

Found this recipe...

1 cup Distilled Water
1/4 tsp. antibacterial soap
1 1/2 tsp. Tea Tree Oil

Combine all ingredients in spray bottle and apply several times a day.


----------



## Terry (Aug 2, 2011)

Goatherd said:
			
		

> Found this recipe...
> 
> 1 cup Distilled Water
> 1/4 tsp. antibacterial soap
> ...


Oh how nice of you. Thank you alot! I'll give this a try.


----------

